# ملف Pdf مميز عن مبادئ Cdma للتحميل



## الحسام (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا ملف متميز عن CDMA Concept & IS-2000 Protocol , من إعداد شركة LG


للتحميل :

http://moon-up.com/download.php?filename=eb3c16e5b5.zip


منقول


----------



## احمد عصام (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي الحسام والله رائع ممكن ايضا تعرضه في قسم الاتصالات لانه التخصص هنا مش ممكن حد يشوفه الابالصدفة.. اكرر شكري


----------



## الحسام (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل 

و لكن لا يوجد هنا قسم للإتصالات و الا لوضعت الموضوع فيه


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (9 فبراير 2008)

mrsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fuad_siuri (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااا يا اخي ع الملف الرائع


----------



## المليونير (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الملف وان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## روان* (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال شلفي (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اخي عل الملف الرائع


----------



## محمود010 (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحسام (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع الأخوة و الاخوات


----------



## فاتح طوالبية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم تاكد من الرابط......لا يعمل........وشكرا


----------



## كأحمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخ الحسام الرابط لايعمل وشكرا اولاواخيرا


----------



## Multisim9 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

the file not found
can you upload it in the upload section of this site
and tnxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مع الاسف العنوان لايعمل ........هل يوجد بديل ؟؟؟؟؟مع الشكر


----------



## ليلى عباد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نفس الملاحظة ماطلع والله كتير محتاجين ل ملفات حول ِcdma و الالياف البصرية.شكرا


----------



## علي موحان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل هل يوجد رابط اخر رجاءاً


----------



## علي موحان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن ربط يعمل رجاءاً


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

شكراً


----------

